# How many people have you kissed



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

4 for me.


----------



## Twinkiesex (Apr 12, 2013)

0, goose egg, zip, zilch...I'm a loser if I haven't made that painfully clear.


----------



## Mousey9 (Dec 27, 2012)

0
I'm saving it for marriage.


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

1


----------



## DarrellLicht (Mar 9, 2013)

not counting my mom or sister (..she was funny that way..) 

four


----------



## weird girl (Dec 11, 2012)

infamous93 said:


> 0
> I'm saving it for marriage.


That's what I want to do


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

If family members don't count, then 0.


----------



## Lonelyguy (Nov 8, 2003)

Zero


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

I'm counting my mother. so yeah.


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

0


----------



## pati (Aug 15, 2012)

Eight.


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

Lets just say I've kissed more animals than people


----------



## Haunty (Oct 24, 2008)

Just one, didn't really enjoy it though.

I do have a photo of me kissing a girl when I was like 3 years old, I don't remember it but it looked like I was enjoying it then.


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

Paloma M said:


> I'm counting my mother. so yeah.


im not


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

three I think.. And one kissed me but I didn't kiss back, they were drunk. Assuming we're talking about on the lips.

^ lol one, I mean one guy.


----------



## Revenwyn (Apr 11, 2011)

2. But there will be a 3rd soon.


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

Since I started working at that kissing booth at the county fair, I lost count years ago.


----------



## Keyz (Apr 14, 2013)

a grand total of zero.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

2


----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)

Zero


----------



## waldorfs (Feb 18, 2013)

um eight i think


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

0


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

I have to think about this...

five

Wow, what a number! lol


----------



## slytherin (Dec 30, 2012)

I'm ashamed to say that I would not even begin to be able to count. Kissing is fun.


----------



## DarkIceDragon (Apr 20, 2013)

0


----------



## lzzy (Nov 28, 2012)

1,and I'm happy it isn't more!


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

Too many to bother counting.


----------



## The Professor (Jul 31, 2011)

.


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

0


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

3.


----------



## Edlem (Apr 18, 2013)

About 15 altother when drunk, it doesn't matter though because I never shagged any of them.


----------



## CristianNC (Jun 24, 2012)

Not counting family or kissing on the cheek as a greeting....a grand total of zero.


----------



## apx24 (Jan 31, 2012)

0
Though I've kissed girls on the cheek because it's a way of greeting people here, but it doesn't mean anything.


----------



## trackred12 (Apr 20, 2013)

lots, though all when drunk. Just a few when sober.


----------



## prisonofmind (Apr 12, 2013)

4 I think.


----------



## Soilwork (May 14, 2012)

0.


----------



## Keyblade (Apr 21, 2013)

0


----------



## RichBigD (Mar 21, 2013)

2 people


----------



## Cyclonic (Oct 25, 2012)

Zero, probably for life


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Human lips touching each other,no thanks.


----------



## AnxietyInferno (Jun 3, 2011)

cero zero xero zilch zip.

none.


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

Raphael200 said:


> Human lips touching each other,no thanks.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

I hate kissing.


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

MavenMI6Agent009 said:


> I hate kissing.


Haha I agree with you that we both live in El Crappo Texas.


----------



## bucky0hare (Apr 17, 2013)

That's a hard one. I'm not sure if i cant remember because theirs too many to count or my memory is worse than i thought. The latter i suspect. Around 5 though :b


----------



## vtec (Mar 11, 2013)

infamous93 said:


> 0
> I'm saving it for marriage.


haha, that made me laugh, but ya im at zero to


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Paloma M said:


>


----------



## I wish i was normal (May 28, 2012)

One


----------



## Lil Sebastian (Feb 26, 2012)

A few, but not enough. Ladies :wink


----------



## B l o s s o m (Mar 18, 2012)

2


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Too many. If I could get away with it, I'd never kiss anyone ever again. Embracing and caressing are much better shows of affection.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

I lost count but I think it's less than 100.


----------



## ForBrighterDays (Mar 2, 2013)

I was forcibly kissed on the neck in first school. He'd just eaten a Snickers.
-shudder-


----------



## .95596 (Aug 24, 2012)

2 

I tried French kissing once and I don't know why everyone is crazy about it. It felt like a slippery eel let loose in my mouth...


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

shyguy1990 said:


> 2
> 
> I tried French kissing once and I don't know why everyone is crazy about it. It felt like a slippery eel let loose in my mouth...


The very first guy I kissed actually french kissed me too. I did not like it at all. It was annoying and it made my jaws hurt. He was just moving his tongue in my mouth like a freakin helicopter propeller. It was actually a work out for my face. Okay yeah.


----------



## .95596 (Aug 24, 2012)

Paloma M said:


> The very first guy I kissed actually french kissed me too. I did not like it at all. It was annoying and it made my jaws hurt. He was just moving his tongue in my mouth like a freakin helicopter propeller. It was actually a work out for my face. Okay yeah.


My second girlfriend liked to French kiss all the time and it felt like a work out too. I really don't get why people do it because it felt like a battle of the tongues...maybe I was just doing it wrong.


----------



## Lelii046 (Apr 15, 2013)

Three, well rather two because one was forced...

Also, french kissing is fun, in my opinion. o.o


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

shyguy1990 said:


> My second girlfriend liked to French kiss all the time and it felt like a work out too. I really don't get why people do it because it felt like a battle of the tongues...maybe I was just doing it wrong.


It depends on the person and if they know what they're doing. My last girlfriend seemed very talented with it..much more so than my first girlfriend. It's like she had much more control over her tongue, and it felt great. I dunno, hard to describe I guess. You can't just jam your tongue in there and expect it to work out  Hmm..I bet that sounds great out of context :lol


----------



## sanspants08 (Oct 21, 2008)

komorikun said:


> I lost count but I think it's less than 100.


I'm right there with ya.


----------



## Donnie in the Dark (Mar 15, 2011)

One. And I was kind of the "kissee". And it didn't exactly open the floodgates, that was nearly 6 months ago......


----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)

One.


----------



## D G (Mar 15, 2013)

0


----------



## Gloomlight (Jan 19, 2013)

Does an under the mistletoe kiss when I was 7 count? :lol If not, then 0.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

Romantically, probably 4 or 5.

Randomly, well can't really remember LOL


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

1 for me...

Romantically or otherwise.


----------



## Ardi (Sep 20, 2012)

12


----------



## StrangetoBehold (Apr 26, 2012)

Zero


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

Railroad Cancellation said:


> Romantically, probably 4 or 5.
> 
> Randomly, well can't really remember LOL


Well sh*t. I don't know if mine should be considered as romantic. One of them was a good friend of mine and it was actually a girl. The the other one was from my mother. The other one was this guy who was supposably dating my sister's friend and I didn't find out until later one. Needless to say, I made an excuse to never see him again and the other one was this guy who was just horny. I was as well and sexually frustrated too.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

1 but super drunk and more like trying to eat each other than actully kissing but OK lol.


----------



## Akhilleus (Apr 23, 2013)

one


----------



## sas111 (Oct 20, 2010)

Can't remember hardly a thing of my younger teen years. Could be 3 could be 300 dunno


----------



## sas111 (Oct 20, 2010)

Railroad Cancellation said:


> Romantically, probably 4 or 5.
> 
> Randomly, well can't really remember LOL


Oh well in that case one.


----------



## StNaive (Feb 21, 2013)

Romantically, 2, and I don't know about overall.


----------



## coffeeandflowers (Mar 2, 2013)

Hmmm...hard to say. Never thought to keep track of people I kissed. Perhaps a dozen or so? I can't remember.


----------



## jimjam (Aug 22, 2012)

Huh... never really thought about it.

Five, I think. One when I was a little drunk and she was wasted, another was an awkward sort of love triangle and I kissed her twice, but it ended after that.

Two were long term girlfriends, and the last one was a FWB situation that kinda ended up with lots of feelings and basically turning into a sort of short-term relationship before ending (on good terms).


----------



## Alienated (Apr 17, 2013)

Counting the ones I have had sex with, yes people I actually has sex/
4 women


----------



## JamesM2 (Aug 29, 2012)

I would guess 20-30. None in recent times though.


----------



## Freshynwhite (Mar 28, 2013)

0 for me aswell, and i dont really see it going up any time soon because my looks give me 0 confidence so i cant even talk to girls, and im not into guys even tho sometimes i wish i was, so i could excuse myself with it being hard finding someone..


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

37


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxMrFunnyPants (Apr 1, 2013)

if im including my mother then 0


----------



## brick wall (Oct 21, 2012)

What's a kiss?


----------



## Soundboy (Feb 16, 2013)

......


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

brick wall said:


> What's a kiss?


:bash :help


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

monotonous said:


> 37


lies


----------



## Evo1114 (Dec 9, 2012)

15-18 maybe...romantically (or drunk...mostly drunk)


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

1 if I count my mother. if not then a big zero


----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)

I've only killed 2 people.


----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)

typemismatch said:


> I've only killed 2 people.


Edit: oh, I misread. No, I haven't kissed anyone.


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

monotonous said:


> 37


In a row?


----------



## ForeverChangedxx (May 7, 2013)

One


Hopefully that wont be it :/


----------



## D G (Mar 15, 2013)

1 as of a few days ago, yay me


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

4


----------



## KaraNefpaja (May 7, 2013)

Eight. Not too bad for someone with SA.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

PickleNose said:


> 4


I thought you'd been with a lot more people than that.


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

komorikun said:


> I thought you'd been with a lot more people than that.


 I have (a lot more). I just didn't kiss them all. Well, unless you count mouth contact with any part of the other person's body.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

PickleNose said:


> I have (a lot more). I just didn't kiss them all. Well, unless you count mouth contact with any part of the other person's body.


Oh weird. Like the reverse of me. I've kissed a lot more than I've slept with (especially when I was in South America).

Of the 4 you kissed, how many were women?


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

Romantically- One. 

Friends- I think 3-4? Not on the mouth though, obviously.


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

komorikun said:


> Of the 4 you kissed, how many were women?


 1.

As I recall, the other two were girls I dated well before I turned 18 so they weren't technically women.

There were a lot of men but I didn't have much reason to kiss them.


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

komorikun said:


> Oh weird. Like the reverse of me. I've kissed a lot more than I've slept with (especially when I was in South America).
> 
> Of the 4 you kissed, how many were women?


Two of them.


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

A whopping zero


----------



## Arthur Dent (Jan 15, 2013)

-273,15

Seriously, how can this thread be in the fun section. :bah


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

A dozen or so, but no sex so it's all irrelevant.


----------



## Ender (Aug 5, 2012)

6 I believe


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

PickleNose said:


> 1.
> 
> As I recall, the other two were girls I dated well before I turned 18 so they weren't technically women.
> 
> There were a lot of men but I didn't have much reason to kiss them.


oh sh*t. Never mind. I thought you were referring your question to me.


----------



## Arthur Pendragon (Mar 17, 2013)

over a thousand...in the face...with my fist...in my dreams.


----------



## always starting over (Mar 15, 2013)

2


----------



## Cronos (Mar 31, 2013)

An incalculable amount, obviously.

#boostin' internet cred


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

Excluding all the random drunk guys?

One.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Arthur Dent said:


> -273,15
> 
> Seriously, how can this thread be in the fun section. :bah


Wow....absolute zero? :fall

Zero here, too - no mono for me, thanks!


----------



## MidnightBlu (Jun 11, 2006)

8 guys, full on make out sessions.


----------



## miminka (May 10, 2009)

7


----------



## SPOjuan (Aug 28, 2013)

0 lol


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

Five 3 of which I regret ahaha.. -.- I wish one of those could have been a girl. Oh youth.


----------



## Lids (Aug 19, 2013)

One. My last boyfriend, who I started dating in February and broke up with in late June, was my first kiss.


----------



## Steinerz (Jul 15, 2013)

Zero


----------



## Valtron (Jul 6, 2013)

*Zero.*


----------



## scintilla (Dec 10, 2008)

Three.


----------



## arm08139914 (Sep 4, 2013)

Uno, but I can't wait to kiss no. 2 (my current long distance girlfriend :/)


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

82


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

3, I think.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

2 ._.


----------



## Archeron (Aug 11, 2013)

A beautiful 0.


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Zero on the mouth. I've been forced to kiss much more people on the cheeks because in the Netherlands it's a tradition to kiss every single person you haven't seen for more than a week on the cheek three times. So let's just say about fifty. That sounds better than zero.


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

Uhm.. I think Ive kissed 7 guys.. and 2 girls just because. Almost all of them weren't serious. I had a few boyfriends when I was really young that were more just friends, and I kissed them like once. Then they broke up with me after 2 weeks. Lol. Oh and the girls and like 1 of the guys I kissed while drinking.

You know.. this is making me think of my ex. Which is so not cool. I feel a lot of shame and guilt when it comes to that relationship. Id like to think it doesn't count since it was really on and off for a year. So well just go with that.


----------



## Glass Child (Feb 28, 2013)

2.

One guy when I was in elementary school(he was shy and f***ing adorable), and then another for spin the bottle. Fun experience that I'm probably not going to do again.


----------



## fano (Sep 6, 2013)

lol. none


----------



## AshleyAnn (Sep 15, 2013)

6


----------



## IllmaticJJ (Dec 29, 2013)

Zero


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Still zero


----------



## Thedood (Nov 27, 2013)

Five, I think..


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

12 (I think)


----------



## TakeOne (Jun 28, 2012)

3, but I don't feel so bad about it now.


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

Zero. But hey, it can only go up from there, right?


----------



## Revenwyn (Apr 11, 2011)

Two, hoping for a third when my other partner can be with me.


----------



## inerameia (Jan 26, 2012)

2 girls when I was in high school


----------



## mdiada (Jun 18, 2012)

1 that really ever counted


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

At least 92


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

3 mayby...I was never that romantically interested...


----------



## nothing else (Oct 27, 2013)

zero


----------



## JH1983 (Nov 14, 2013)

Between 25-30.


----------



## jimjam (Aug 22, 2012)

Six now. Four of those eventually became relationships.


----------



## UNRNDM1 (Jul 14, 2013)

10


----------



## evenherosdie (Jan 1, 2014)

Embarassed to say really.

Thought, I've received kisses from girls... which is also kinda embarassing in a way, because they had to show initiative.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

If animals counted than many many pets.


----------



## GirlAfraid23 (Jan 2, 2014)

About 15

6 of those became relationships of a sort.


----------



## urbancoyote (Dec 10, 2013)

Not including just friendly kisses, 9. None for a while though.


----------



## radisto (Apr 14, 2013)

0


----------



## Idontgetit (Nov 1, 2013)

does my mom and relatives count? Besides them only 2


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

A big Zero.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

There are 7 I can remember. There may have been one other one that has slipped my mind but I'm unsure on that point


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

Four hundred and eleventy three.


----------



## freakamidget (Nov 25, 2013)

2.


----------



## ineverwipe (Jun 16, 2013)

10 I think


----------



## fcmallari02 (Dec 2, 2013)

My first kiss is a bisexual :/ We do spin the bottle, and my consequence is to kiss her on lips.


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Never played spin the bottle.


----------



## gunner21 (Aug 4, 2012)

One.


----------



## nothing else (Oct 27, 2013)

22.34 megabytes divided by the product of lanterns, multiplied by 33,567.89 ears of a dolphin.


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Zero which will always be zero.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

4,352 and a half


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Parents quite a few times, pets too. A girl ZERO.


----------



## millyxox (Dec 18, 2009)

1 by some guy that tried to rape me. With tongue & all. Still waiting for that proper kiss. They say good things happen to those who wait well it BETTER BE GOOD. Haven't had a proper bf or proper relationship yet I'm hoping that I'll get that this year.


----------



## A Void Ant (Mar 10, 2012)

Never had a real kiss with a real girl. Don't even care anymore. Over it!

Rather be alone than be around people who make me feel alone.


----------

